# I screwed up, any suggestions



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a Bealle buffing system. You know, the one with the 3 wheels, one for the tripoli compound, one for the diamond paste and one for the carnuba wax. I don't know what I was thinking, but I buffed some copper on the tripoli buff and although my copper looks stunningly beautiful, my tripoli buff has turned black and now marrs my turnings when I buff them. Any idea how I can correct this and clean the black off to return it to its original condition? I've looked for a replacement buff, but they are only sold in sets of 3 for a much higher price in my area. I would appreciate any help on this one. 
Ken


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> I have a Bealle buffing system. You know, the one with the 3 wheels, one for the tripoli compound, one for the diamond paste and one for the carnuba wax. I don't know what I was thinking, but I buffed some copper on the tripoli buff and although my copper looks stunningly beautiful, my tripoli buff has turned black and now marrs my turnings when I buff them. Any idea how I can correct this and clean the black off to return it to its original condition? I've looked for a replacement buff, but they are only sold in sets of 3 for a much higher price in my area. I would appreciate any help on this one.
> Ken


I had the same problem with buffing wheels, using rouges. Cleaning can be a PITA, and it doesn't seem to get them clean. I buy the wheels in singles, and just stack them on the shaft for as thick of a wheel I want. Singles aren't that expensive and are usually sold everywhere.












 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.bealltool.com/pdfs/3on_part1.pdf

Beall's instructions seem helpful regarding cleaning the wheel.

I've cleaned my cloth buffing wheels with an old screwdriver. I hold the screwdriver like I'm trying to polish the tip. I've never been able to get all the black out, but got them clean enough not to transfer any thing.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Kenbo,just go to harbor frieght and get some new ones,there pretty cheap there,or you can find em at flea markets,or even those after market tool stores.I must have a dozen or more laying around.When I get a bunch of dirty ones ,I just throw em in the washer,not only cleans em,but sofens up the cloth.You can get replacements from beal.but your just payin extra for the name.There all the same.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys for your suggestions. I knew that I had seen the instructions about sanding the buff, but when I first tried, it just wasn't doing anything, so I decided to ask here. I went back and sanded again. 8, 1/4 sheets of sandpaper later, I had a clean buff again. Thanks Brink. Thanks for the suggestion CM, I will be keeping my eyes open for singles for future screw ups. :laughing:
I do appreciate the advice Woodsman, but unfortunately, we don't have Harbour Freight here in Canada, but I will be keeping my eye open for replacements.
So the bottom line? After finishing repairing and cleaning my buff, I had to turn something, anything to test it. So, inspired by Biscobob's turned mushrooms that he posted the other day, I decided to turn a small one of my own. I had a very small piece of maple that was pretty much useless for anything else do to its size, but the grain was spectacular and I couldn't bare to part with it. The mushroom is the original length off the piece I couldn't part with so you can see, that it wasn't that big, but you can also see why I loved the grain so much.
Thanks again guys. I'm a happy guy once again.
Ken


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

That's beautiful Kenbo, nice shape and proportions too. :thumbsup: It's a good feeling knowing that I inspired you. :blush: My next step up the ladder is to be able to produce a finish like that on some of my pieces. Awesome Job. :notworthy: :icon_biggrin:


----------



## jantzadam (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this the official mushroom crafting club lol


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

As a matter of fact, it is. :laughing: Biscobob started me on this but I don't think that it will be my last mushroom turning. A lot of fun and a great chance to practice my skew technique.


----------



## jantzadam (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll give it a try


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

*Paying it forward*

Uhoh, what have I started? :innocent: :laughing:

Of course the finish on Kenbos' little project prompted me to try out the buffing setup I was given on Sunday and ironically I have the same problem as his OP. Fortunately I made sure to try it with a piece I wasn't afraid to screw up, because I sure did screw it up. Apparently the previous owner was using the setup to polish his turning tools with. Now I'm not one to be happy that someone screwed something up, but thanks to Kenbos' brain fart, and the resulting suggestions, I know exactly what to do.:yes: 

It's almost as much fun participating in the forum as it is piling up sawdust in the garage. Ahhhh, no not really, but it does make the time turning much more fun and productive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You're wife should enjoy that very much. :w00t:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing: I nearly lost my coffee on the computer Leo. Thanks for the morning laugh.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Glad yer back in action, Kenbo!:thumbsup:

Nice 'shroom...

..and yes, they are just a bit phallic, those things.

p


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey ken,I forgot about you folks up north not havin HF.Looks like you got it fixed now :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow. Looks neat.

To branch into psychedelic mushrooms, you'll need to turn some plywood...

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51402
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39368
The neck on this one: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30018
This one is fantastic: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51395


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Porphyre said:


> Wow. Looks neat.
> 
> To branch into psychedelic mushrooms, you'll need to turn some plywood...
> 
> ...


Wow, those are really cool. The last one is amazing. Looks like I have a new source for shroom material. :thumbup::clap:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Leo G said:


> You're wife should enjoy that very much. :w00t:


I was thinking the same thing, but couldn't get myself to post it! :no:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Now I feel puny


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

OK Kenbo, this time you inspired me. After using up about 6 sheets of sandpaper to get my buffing wheels clean it was time to make something worthy of polishing. A quick dig through my newly acquired pile of wood and the below pieces of walnut and cherry hit the lathe. About an hour later I walked in the house with these. My question is could the finish be made to look deeper with more polishing, or would I just be beating a dead horse.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those pieces look great. Did you seal the wood first before polishing? I usually seal mine with a tung oil sealer and then hit it on the buffers. The sealing helps to accent the grain.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

No sealing, just took them to 320 grit on the lathe, burnished with chips and hit the buffer. I have been wanting to get some Tung oil for the larger outdoor ones I have made, now I have another reason for it. :smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Try sealing them first Bob. You'll be amazed at how much the grain will pop and how much more the piece will shine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll do that, look for pics in a few days. :yes: Been raining here like crazy, gonna spend a couple evenings looking for real mushrooms.


----------



## jeff967 (Nov 28, 2008)

we don't have Harbour Freight here in Canada, http://www.princessauto.com/


----------



## sffone (Jun 19, 2011)

Brink said:


> http://www.bealltool.com/pdfs/3on_part1.pdf
> 
> Beall's instructions seem helpful regarding cleaning the wheel.
> 
> I've cleaned my cloth buffing wheels with an old screwdriver. I hold the screwdriver like I'm trying to polish the tip. I've never been able to get all the black out, but got them clean enough not to transfer any thing.


This is what I do, and it works relatively well.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't know about the screwdriver but the sandpaper took all of the black off the wheel with little damage to the buff itself. Just polished out a pure white maple piece without any transfer whatsoever. :smile:


----------

